# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  ابرأبرزعناوين الصحف السياسية الصادرة  صباح الاحد 19 يونيو

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبرز عناوين صحف الخرطوم الصادرة صباح اليوم الأحد

المجهر السياسي :-
* " مبارك الفاضل" :أمريكا وعدت الحكومة برفع العقوبات قبل نهاية ولاية " أوباما".
* العثور على الطفلة "مي" مقتولة داخل بئر بنهر النيل بعد اختفاء (15) يوما.
* قوى ( نداء السودان ) ترفض التوقيع على (خارطة الطريق) والحكومة تلوح بتصنيفها كحركات إرهابية.
* مدير جامعة الخرطوم: إطلاق سراح الطلاب المعتقلين اليوم.

اليوم التالي:-
* مبارك الفاضل :تسوية سياسية برعاية أمريكية في غضون "6" أشهر.
* محمود : "99،9" من المعارضة ستوقع على خريطة الطريق.
* "الوطني " : حديث طه عن الحوار لا يمثل الحزب ولا الحكومة .

التيار :-
* مبارك الفاضل: الحرب بين الحكومة والحركات صارت " حرب استنزاف".
* مساعد الرئيس : السلام بات اولوية.
* جماعة "أنصار السنة" ترحب بوقف إطلاق النار و "الشعبية " تشترط و"الشيوعى "يتأنى.
* مبارك الفاضل: سياسة التمكين حولت الاسلاميين الى (كسالى) .

التغيير:-
* توقعات بالإفراج عن طلاب جامعة الخرطوم المعتقلين اليوم.
* "الشعبية" تستعجل الحكومة لإرسال مناديب للتفاوض.
* استقالة المدير التنفيذي لشركة مواصلات ولاية الخرطوم .

الجريدة:-
* مبارك الفاضل: مقترح أمريكي برفع الحصار حال وقف الحرب خلال "6" أشهر.
* بدء صرف استحقاقات مسرحي مؤتمر البجا الثلاثاء القادم.
* قوى (نداء السودان) تبلغ المبعوث الأمريكي رفضها التوقيع على خارطة الطريق.
* الشيوعي يجدد رفضه للتسوية السياسية ويتمسك بإسقاط النظام.

الأهرام اليوم:-
* الوطني يتبنى حملات لإنهاء صراع الأحزاب على السلطة.
* الاتحادي الأصل: لا تعديلات وسط وزراء الحزب بالحكومة.
* ترحيب سياسي واسع بقرار وقف إطلاق النار.
* خارطة طريق سودانية - روسية لتنفيذ مشروعات مشتركة.

الوطن:-
* التربية: إجراءات قانونية فى مواجهة مصممي موقع باسم الوزارة.
*اشتباكات بالأيدي في اجتماع ل" الوطني" بالبحر الأحمر بسبب الحكومة الجديدة.
* محمود : صفة "الإرهاب" ستلاحق المعارضة حال رفضت التوقيع على "الخارطة".

الوفاق:-
* المواطنون يستقبلون "الدعم السريع" بالذبائح على طريق شريان الشمال.
* الوطني : توصيات الحوار جاءت متوافقة مع مطالب المعارضة.
* الخرطوم: ارتفاع الأسعار لا مبرر له وسنتصدى لجشع التجار.

الصيحة:-
* الرئاسة: حمله لوقف الحرب و الاتجاه للتنمية.
* الخلافات تعصف بأضخم مشروع لإنتاج اللؤلؤ بالبحر الأحمر.
* جوبا تتجه لطرد الأجانب والقضاة يهددون بالإضراب غدا.
* عريضة جنائية للنيابة ضد وزير الكهرباء بسبب القطوعات.

آخر لحظة:-
* الحكومة تطلق حملة ضخمة لإيقاف الحرب وتفعيل الاقتصاد.
* حكومة جنوب دارفور تشتري عشرات السيارات المخالفة .
* انتشال جثة طفلة من داخل بئر بنهر النيل.
* خارطة طريق سودانية - روسية لتنفيذ مشروعات مشتركة.
* تنسيق لمحاربة تسرب الادوية المخدرة والمغشوشة.
* نظافة الخرطوم تقاضي المؤسسات الصحية المخالفة لفرز النفايات الطبية .

السوداني :-
* الحكومة ترجح توقيع المعارضة على (خارطة الطريق) خلال ساعات.
* مدير السجل المدني: منح الف سوري و (168) عراقيا جنسيات سودانية.
* مدير السجل المدني : اكتمال تسجيل (25) مليون مواطن سوداني.
* رئيس ديوان المظالم : شكاوي الفساد (مستمرة) وجاهز للمحاسبة.

الانتباهه:-
* الحكومة : رافضو الحوار ارهابيين .
* تورط السيدة الاولي بجوبا في قضية فساد.
* الحكم بالسجن (40) عاما علي (مرسي) واعدام ستة في قضية (التخابر مع قطر ) .
* الاتحادي الاصل : لا تعديلات لوزراء الحزب بالحكومة.
* حريق يلتهم الفي نخلة بنهر النيل.

أخبار اليوم :-
* قطاع الشمال والعدل والمساواة يرحبان بإعلان البشير وقف النار بجنوب كردفان والنيل الازرق .
* قوى نداء السودان المعارضة تتواثق في اجتماعاتها باديس على التمسك بالامتناع عن التوقيع على خارطة الطريق.
* المواطنون يستقبلون (الدعم السريع ) بالذبائح علي طريق شريان الشمال.
* عرمان يرحب بإعلان البشير وقف اطلاق النار ويدعو الحكومة لمفاوضات مستعجلة .
* مؤتمر صلح يطوي صفحة الصراع بين قبيلتي (الهبانية) و (الرزيقات).
* الحزب الشيوعي يرحب بإيقاف اطلاق النار لمدة 4 أشهر .

الصحافة:-
* الاتحادي: لا تعديلات وسط وزراء الحزب بالحكومة .
* د. نافع يحذر من المزايدة على المشروع والفكرة .
" الوطني: توصيات الحوار جاءت متوافقة مع مطالب المعارضة .
* حظر النشاط السياسي داخل جامعة الخرطوم .
* المعارضة ترحب بوقف اطلاق النار وتطالب بالحريات واطلاق سراح المعتقلين .

الأيام:-
*الشيوعى: خارطة الطريق مرفوضة ولن نقبل سياسة ( الهبوط الناعم).
* الشعبية تسنعجل الحكومة بالتفاوض حول آليات وقف النار.
* مؤتمر صلح يطوى صفحة الصراع بين قبيلتي ( الهبانية )و( الرزيقات).

القوات المسلحة:-
* ترحيب واسع بقرار وقف اطلاق النار بالمنطقتين .
* مجلس احزاب الوحدة الوطنية : وقف اطلاق النار يفتح المجال واسعا للتوافق لتحقيق السلام .
* إنشاء صندوق تكافل لمساعدة الفقراء على أداء الحج و العمرة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عناوين الصحف الصادرة الأحد 19يونيو 2016م

أخبار اليوم:

قطاع الشمال والعدل والمساواة يرحبان باعلان البشير وقف اطلاق النار بجنوب كردفان والنيل الازرق
قوى نداء السودان المعارضة تتواثق فى اجتماعاتها باديس على التمسك بالامتناع عن التوقيع على خارطة الطريق
مساعد الرئيس: رفض التوقيع على خارطة الطريق يصنف الحركات المسلحة ارهابية
حل مشكلة الري بمشروع الرهد الزراعى

الانتباهة:

الحكومة: رافضو الحوار ارهابيين
تورط السيدة الاولي بجوبا في قضية فساد
الحكم بالسجن 40 عاماً علي ( مرسي)
برلمانيون كينيون يفتشون سفارة نيروبي بالخرطوم
حريق يلتهم الفي نخلة بنهر النيل

الصيحة:

الرئاسة : حملة لوقف الحرب والاتجاه للتنمية
الخلافات تعصف باضخم مشروع لانتاج اللؤلؤ بالبحر الاحمر
جوبا تتجه لطرد الاجانب والقضاة يهددون بالاضراب غداً
مبارك الفاضل يكشف عن مقترح امريكي بشأن السودان
عريضة جنائية للنيابة ضد وزير الكهرباء بسبب القطوعات

السوداني:

الحكومة ترجح توقيع المعارضة على ( خارطة الطريق) خلال ساعات
مدير السجل المدني: منح سوري و 168 عراقيا جنسيات سودانية
رئيس ديوان المظالم : شكاوي الفساد ( مستمرة) وجاهزة للمحاسبة
طي ملف المصالحات القبلية واستمرار جمع السلاح بجنوب دارفور

المجهر السياسي:

مبارك الفاضل: امريكا وعدت الحكومة برفع العقوبات قبل نهاية ولاية ( اوباما)
العثور على الطفلة ( مي) مقتولة داخل بئر بنهر النيل بعد اختفاء 15 يوما
97 مليون طن معادن مشتركة في البحر الاحمر بين السودان والسعودية
مدير جامعة الخرطوم: اطلاق سراح الطلاب المعتقلين اليوم

آخر لحظة:

الحكومة تطلق حملة ضخمة لايقاف الحرب وتفعيل الاقتصاد
حكومة جنوب دارفور تشتري عشرات السيارات المخالفة
انتشال جثة طفلة من داخل بئر بنهر النيل
الحكومة: قطاع الشمال سيوقع على خارطة الطريق
خارطة طريق سودانية - روسية لتنفيذ مشروعات مشتركة
الشيوعي يرفض ضغوط المجتمع الدولي لقبول سياسة ( الهبوط الناعم)

اليوم التالي:

مبارك الفاضل: تسوية سياسية برعاية امريكية في غضون 6 اشهر
الوطني: حديث طه عن الحوار لا يمثل الحزب ولا الحكومة

ألوان:

المؤبد للرئيس المصري المخلوع محمد مرسي
الحركات المسلحة تدعو الخرطوم لارسال وفود لاديس لتفعيل وقف اطلاق النار
كمال عمر: قرار وقف اطلاق النار في المنطقتين يدعم التوافق السياسي
حركة دبجو تشيد بقرار وقف اطلاق النار
الحركة الاسلامية تدشن برنامج التواصل الرمضاني

الصحافة:

توقعات بتوقيع المعارضة على خارطة الطريق وترحيب بوقف اطلاق النار
الاتحادي لاتعديلات وسط وزراء الحزب بالحكومة
د. نافع يحذر من المزايدة على المشروع والفكرة
الوطني: توصيات الحوار جاءت متوافقة مع مطالب المعارضة

المستقلة:

ابو القاسم بركة : البشير قال لي اعانك الله واوقفنا حربا استمرت 34 عاماً
ابراهيم محمود: على الحركة التوقيع على خارطة الطريق ان كانت جادة
الشيوعي يرفض ضغوط المجتمع الدولي لقبول سياسة الهبوط الناعم
اتفاق لمنع تسرب الادوية المخدرة المهربة
الشعبية تستعجل التفاوض حول وقف اطلاق النار

*

----------

